# Protein skimmer on a freshwater cichlid tank



## arnoldrew (Aug 22, 2013)

I recently acquired a 75g aquarium as well as everything required to run it as a saltwater tank. My plan is to switch my crowded Mbuna cichlids from the tank they’re currently in (a 55g) to this one. I already have an eheim 2217 I’m running on the 55g that I plan to switch over. The 75g also came with a reef octopus HOB protein skimmer. Is there any reason I shouldn’t slap that baby on there? I know protein skimmers aren’t usually used on freshwater, but is that because they won’t work or do something destructive? My cichlids (mostly Kenyis) eat and poop a lot, so I’m constantly doing water changes and barely keeping up (Nitrates usually at 30 ppm no matter how many water changes I do) and I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Very good question! I wondered the same thing because my 72g used to be a salt tank and came with a protein skimmer as well and I never threw it out. And I too have Mbuna's in there and they are poop kings! I have 2 2217's on the 72and a power head. I'd say slap it on there. I doubt it could hurt anything. Let me know if it helps at all.


----------



## arnoldrew (Aug 22, 2013)

Agent13 said:


> Very good question! I wondered the same thing because my 72g used to be a salt tank and came with a protein skimmer as well and I never threw it out. And I too have Mbuna's in there and they are poop kings! I have 2 2217's on the 72and a power head. *I'd say slap it on there.* I doubt it could hurt anything. Let me know if it helps at all.


That's my plan if I don't hear anything that strenuously says otherwise.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

From what I understand protein skimmers are less effective in FW due to slime or surface tension differences.

But then I wouldn't really know as I don't use skimmers.

my .02


----------



## arnoldrew (Aug 22, 2013)

beaslbob said:


> From what I understand protein skimmers are less effective in FW due to slime or surface tension differences.
> 
> But then I wouldn't really know as I don't use skimmers.
> 
> my .02


I wouldn't mind if it was less effective, since it would still be helping. I just don't want it to cause a fiery explosion or anything.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol .. Explosive when used in fresh water . Oh yea, I totally forgot about that haha KABOOOM!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No, your tank will not implode.

I use surface skimmers on my tanks; I highly recommend them.


----------



## arnoldrew (Aug 22, 2013)

jaysee said:


> No, your tank will not implode.
> 
> I use surface skimmers on my tanks; I highly recommend them.


Isn't a surface skimmer different from a protein skimmer though? I thought that was just a way to drain water out of your tank into a filter.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought a surface skimmer and a protein skimmer were the same thing but a different way about getting the same thing done..I think..?? Well thats what I had always believed. Am I right?

And no. the tank will not implode. It'll just explode.;-)


----------

